
Code dependencies are the devil - kiyanwang
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/code-dependencies-are-the-devil-35ed28b556d#.61nr09qp0
======
ubertaco
Yep, code you don't write yourself is the worst thing ever, just like food you
don't cook yourself made with ingredients you don't farm yourself on farmland
you don't discover yourself...

